# Nashville area criteriums/RR's/club rides



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

I will be visiting the Nashville area from L.A. in or around the month of April and would appreciate any info on crits or RR's. Or how about any fast club rides? Thank you.

rr


----------



## JRox (Oct 5, 2004)

*www.nashvillecyclist.com for info.*



redrider said:


> I will be visiting the Nashville area from L.A. in or around the month of April and would appreciate any info on crits or RR's. Or how about any fast club rides? Thank you.
> 
> rr


You should check with the guys at www.nashvillecyclist.com. They do weekly rides and have a wide range of information on group rides and races. There are several teams and clubs in the area around Nashville so the speeds should be fast enough to satisfy your appetite. 

Jrox


----------

